# Draw Weight for 3D shoots



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am looking to start shooting 3D and was wondering what people feel is a minimum bow weight that would be effective. I currently am shooting 52lbs and am ordering a new bow and was thinking of going with 50lbs max limbs. I want a smooth straight draw that I can comfortably draw 100+ times an evening, would 45-50lbs be enough?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

If you can judge yardage good, speed(related to poundage) is not that important(within reason). There's a lot of factors to consider here. More poundage usually equals more speed but if you rip your shoulders apart it does no good. there are people that can pull 80lbs or more back 100+ times a night with no problem but not me. like your last sentence says get the bow get the bow you can shoot as many times as you need without wearing yourself out.


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

A faster arrow speed only help with misjudged yardage .like already noted if you can judge yardage your good to go.
If you shoot asa shoot a known yardage class with no worries. the only other thing is get a idea how high your arrow has to fly to get to 50 yds sometime tree branchs may get in the way


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

In ASA hunter class the max speed is 285 (I think) so if you can do that at lower poundage, I don't see any reason crank up the weight if you don't need to.


----------



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great info - thank you!


----------



## cremeans31 (Sep 17, 2013)

All great info!


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes 50lbs is enough weight.
Just less room for error on yardage estimations.
I shoot 60lb with a light arrow for 3d and 70lb with a heavy arrow for hunting.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

the asa hunter speed limit is 280 + 3%== 288


----------



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like to shoot 62lbs on my 3d and hunting bows. Sometimes a little more or less depending on the bow.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I prefer to shoot upper 60s due to the holding weight. Speed too, but I cant hold a pin at 59 pounds. Don't exactly see how anyone can.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

I shot last year open c which is known yardage with a 50lb supra max and had no issues


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

with arrow technology today you can shoot 50 pounds and good speed just like the guys shooting 70 pounds. You won't get that speed from triple x's but you can get speed. Look at like Cara Kellys setup last year, somewhere around 40 some pounds and 250ish grain arrows and she did pretty well. It still comes down to who can hit what their shooting at.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife shoots 44 pounds 25.5" draw and shoots 282fps out of a Carbon Spyder. I shoot 55 pounds because thats where I get a perfect tune from a 400 spine arrow 29".


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Depending on the bow and arrow selections, you can probably make the ASA speed limit with anything from 50 lbs on up. The other considerations I don't see mentioned yet here are wind and holding weight. Getting to 280 can be done with a light arrow but how much is that light arrow going to float around in the wind? Holding weight is going to be another big consideration (I even heard it mentioned on the LAS Classic video when talking about the pros draw weights) and you might not be able to get that even with 65% LO at 50 lbs (17.5 lbs holding weight).


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

56lbs on my pce XL with gt22 w/ 100 grain tip. It's not the fastest rig but holding weight is perfect. I think there is a line of "give and take" when setting up a bow for 3D. It can be good at everything or really good at one extreme(say speed for example). Find that balance that gives you the best results


----------

